# Versa Chisels



## panini (Sep 18, 2006)

Has anyone use the PSI  Versa Chisel?


----------



## DocStram (Sep 18, 2006)

I have two of them.  I like 'em a whole lot.  I do most of my penturning with them.
However, like many other topics in IAP, you'll get a lot of different responses.  There was recently a thread here about them.


----------



## cozee (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />. . . .  There was recently a thread here about them.



Said thread . . .

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16561&SearchTerms=Versa+Chisel


----------

